# Arrowhead Collection Questions



## bnew (Aug 6, 2006)

These are some of the arrowheads in my collection. My grand parents gave me some of these and we found some ourselves down in South West Ga. In the arlington, blakely, and albany areas. Would love for somebody to give me any information on these arrowheads, origin, worth,,,any information is greatly appreciated. God Bless!


----------



## Sixes (Aug 6, 2006)

Great collection.
In the bottom pic, the gorget (top center) and the broken bannerstone (bottom right) are both rare for GA especially the bannerstone.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 6, 2006)

That`s a nice assortment of Archaic and Woodland pieces with one definate and another probable Paleo in that second pic.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Aug 6, 2006)

nice collection of points.....good display!!!!!!


----------



## stev (Aug 6, 2006)

if you want to sell them let me know.$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Son (Aug 6, 2006)

*arrowheads*

I see some nice Kirks, Abbeys, a Clay and an assortment of many other types.
Join the message board on http://www.sonandersonartifacts.com
Join the message board and those members will gladly help you with any question you may have. The website is educational also, with many point types explained.


----------



## Indian Arrowhead Man (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice Frames!  A great site is http://artifactsguide.com/  Hundreds of members who specialize in Indian artifacts and the website owner is a well-known author of several books on the subject.  There are several message boards and the members are really savy on values and ages. 

Most of your points are thousands of years old and I see a few in the 9000 to 10,000 years old range, one might even be as much as 11,000 years old.  Pretty unbelievable, huh?


----------



## bnew (Aug 8, 2006)

yeah that is really amazing, thanks guys for all the info. really appreciate it!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 8, 2006)

Abbey Alert!


----------



## Uncle T (Aug 8, 2006)

Guys,
         Don't mean to highjack the thread but do you know where I can get an inexpensive frame to display my arrowheads?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2006)

Uncle T, try Troy Futral over in Alabama. 1-334-821-5823 or 1-334-703-4313. He makes nice display cases at a reasonable price. I have several of his cases myself.


----------



## Indian Arrowhead Man (Aug 8, 2006)

*Display Cases for Sale*

Hi
Here's a good source to buy them online:

http://www.bluegrasscase.com/

He has the wood and glass (with locking latches) and also the reinforced cardboard and glass frames (they use needle-pins to hold the tops on)

You can also buy them in person at most of the artifact shows coming up.  We have a show coming up in Dothan AL on the 26th of August.  The show host -Troy Futral- sells display cases.  He lives near Auburn AL.  (Not sure where you're located).  If you don't want to buy online or can't make the Dothan show, let me know where in GA you live and I'll get you some more show dates for shows closer to you.

DOTHAN ALABAMA ARTIFACT SHOW 
Affiliation: None—All profits will be divided among five societies 
When: August 26, 2006 
Show Hours: Saturday Dealers setup 7:00-8:00 AM--Show 8:00 AM-3:00 PM 
Where: Westgate Park Gym, 501 Recreation Road, Dothan, Alabama 36302 

Contact: Show Host: Troy Futral (334) 821-5823 

Table Information: 120 six foot tables are available @ $10 per table for dealers or display only collectors. 
Admission: Admission $2 with children 6 and under free 

Show Rules: Authentic Indian Artifacts, Pre Columbian, Civil War Relics, Fossils or related items allowed. 
Reproductions will be permitted if labeled as such. 
The show host reserves the right to ask any dealer to remove items from their table. 
Show Notes: Flint Knapping demonstrations will be going on during the show.


----------



## Indian Arrowhead Man (Aug 8, 2006)

*Duplicate post*

Nic, good post about Troy.  For some reason I didn't see your post until after I made mine.  But yes, Troy Futral has a great product.


----------



## Uncle T (Aug 8, 2006)

EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Aug 9, 2006)

Go with Troy!  He'll treat you right.


----------



## Son (Aug 9, 2006)

*display frames*

Known Troy a long time, he's the man.


----------

